# Trouble with magazine fit



## smokjunkee (Oct 21, 2006)

I just purchased a used CZ 75 & it shoots great so far. It only came with one magazine so I purchased a couple og ProMag 9mm mags from one of the large suppliers & the mags fit ay too tight. the last 1/2 " is horrible and I need to pry them out with a screwdiveer. Anybody have any advice or another brand that might work beter?. I know that sometimes you can have trouble with the mag in the FTF/FTB department but, I didn't know that one made for your model gun might not fit. Thanks for any help for this newbie.
MB


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Only aftermarket mags I would even think about buying is MecGar - they actually make the mags for many manufacturers. Other than that - they are all junk - with Ramline being the absolute worst.

I don't know if Mecgar makes CZ mags - U can probably check sites like Midway USA and Brownells and see. Otherwise, get your local shop to order U some factory mags. They will cost more - but as U see - aftermarket mags generally suck, unless it is for a 1911.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Ship on that. Mec-Gars are the best in my book. They do have a web site where they list all that they make. Good Luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Looked at the Midway USA catalog - MecGar does make makes for the CZ75 in 9mm...


----------

